# Advice on Barney's LSD!?



## Greenhead (Oct 12, 2009)

Going to try some Barney's Farm LSD "WEED" but wonder if anyone has info on the best PH / and EC. MY Hydro grow Ebb & Grow 2 600 HPS CO2. Ayn help or threads would be great! Thanks In Advance! 
GreenHead


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 12, 2009)

Ive looked at the strain for a while now but have never bought it.  I definitely want to try some Barneys genetics


----------



## Greenhead (Oct 15, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Ive looked at the strain for a while now but have never bought it. I definitely want to try some Barneys genetics


 
Have never heard anything but good on all their strains. Good germ accurate info nice web site with good info as to what type of growing tips ie in, out, dirt, hydro, ect. and they seem to keep a fairly small line which says they feel they have focus on quality not quanity, as with so many others. Pricing is resonable so you can afford to try diifferent strains. Myself I enjoy the art of growing and get a sick feeling when it comes time to cut'm!:cry: As well it depends on my mood as to the type of high that I'm going to enjoy but couch lock is not one that I look for normally
Thanks for the reply


----------

